# How much would fencing, stables and a menage cost?



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Depends. What type of fencing would you do? How big of a barn (if any)? Some places are priced to high and some to low, it is almost impossible to tell. Find a nice looking facility for sale localy and then work out the prices to build it.


----------

